# tappan bridges



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

Anybody try jigging around the bridges? Are the saugeye there yet? Thanks


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i havent tried it this year yet, i prefer the bridges at clendening. but id say the saugeye SHOULD be up under the bridges following the shad.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

There might be a few there now , but it will pick up when they start to lower the lake. :B


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

should i go to salt fork or head to tappan and try the bridges? i may just flip a coin..


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the bridges off of 799 are great right before deer season. i landed a 8 lbs 1 oz saugeye out there and several over 6 lbs 2 years ago. last year i was sick and didnt get to fish it at all.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

there any good spots to get into the eyes from shore


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Katking

you can fish right off of the bridges at clendening on the st rt 799 end of the lake out past the marina, ive caught alot of fish off of those bridges. I use vib-ees in gold or silver colors and also silver buddies and jig them up and down off of the bottom. the fishing CAN be slow but there are MANY 8 lb + saugeyes out there.

Alot of people fish the bridge openings into the bays at Tappan too off of the sides of the bridges and they do very well also. if you go out there expecting a limit of fish you may end up disappointed, but if you go out there jigging for your personal best saugeye, you might just get her !!! :B 

I also recommend throwing shad raps along the riprap areas and x-raps and husky jerks, use natural colors that resemble shad and other baitfish. Firetiger green patterns can be awesome at times !!!


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

I was at Tappen yesterday morning around ten / eleven 
o' clock and didn't see anyone fishing the bridges.
I would imagine they are there. Just have to try it
and see. Usually from Sept 1 untill Thanksgiving you
will be able to pick up a few whoppers.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Best times are the butt crack of dawn at the bridges. If you want a spot when the fish are really in there, you have to be there early AM, way before sun up. Also, be prepared for everyone to crowd in on you and cast over you, because it will happen


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

are u one of those guys that crowd in and cast over and around another guy? sounds like u have some expierence.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

That last post hurts!


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

I'm one of those guy's that fish boat against boat. I'f 
your worried about scratching your boat then stay 
a safe distance away !! But for the most part everyone is there
for the same reason. BIG SAUGEYE !! Over the last five years or
so I been going there I have seen alot of huge fish caught.
Eight and Nine pounders!!! Most guys vertical jig blade baits and 
are use to fishing under these conditions because we been doing
it for years. Just cruz into the group and fish.
Whatever you do "Do not use an anchor"
If someone gets a hog on and gets hung in your anchor
rope.......Look out. 
Like in the earlier post......
Get there plenty early and the bite is usually good 
untill about eleven or so.
Good Luck


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

firetiger said:


> are u one of those guys that crowd in and cast over and around another guy? sounds like u have some expierence.


 That's pretty funny, but no. I have been one of the guys that it happens to. Not just at Tappan of course. I have courtesy when I go fishing to not cast right up against anyone. Some people don't. Some guys don't do it on purpose, but some will tell you even if you are there first they are regulars and you are not supposed to be there. It isn't very sporstman like, but some guys only know how to catch them when they are easy to get, so that is all they know


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ive fished out of my buddies boat many times out there at tappan when there is 8-10 boats packed in tight, It gets pretty crowded like the one guy said if you are worried about scratching your boat it isnt for you for sure. For the most part all of the guys are really fun to be around, hell its like a little ******* boating communnity out there. people swap fishing stories, pass around snacks and drinks and BS about everything. It is ALOT of FUN !!! I disagree with rockbass totally the guys who are out there are there because theyve been fishing it for years and they KNOW saugeyes. They arent looking for an EASY fish for the most part theyve all been fishing it for years because they know what they are doing. MOST if not ALL of the guys are courteous and decent sportsmen, lets not let one or two bad anglers, put the blame on everyone out there. There is ALWAYS that one idiot who comes flying in right up to the bridge at full throttle throwing waves over other peoples boats and crowding right in on everyone but they usually get told by the REGULARS about their actions and dont stay around long. There is other places on Tappan that produces HAWG saugeyes, you dont really have to crowd in on the bridges to catch fish. Jim at cripple creek MAY let you in on a few of the other areas if you ask him nicely  



Originally Posted by firetiger
are u one of those guys that crowd in and cast over and around another guy? sounds like u have some expierence.


Nope, he ALWAYS complains about somone crowding in on him fishing and casting over his line, whether its for catfish, saugeyes or bluegills


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Way back when I came on here and asked about the Etiquette to use while "fishing the bridges" at Tappan. I was told that it was acceptable to join the crowd with a few rules...Some of those have been explained already. Another one I remember is to use heavy tackle to make sure you can control what you catch...and not get tangled with everyone. I went about 4-5x that season and had a really great time. There is alot of talk, some ribbing, and fun!!!! I really enjoyed it. I would always idle up and ask if they minded if I joined them...I was NEVER told no or treated with any attitude and that year I fished almost up to Thanksgiving every weekend....There were always some great folks out there and the BS sessions were certainly enjoyable. I am very much looking forward to this year.


Hawk


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for disagreeing! There was nothing to disagree about though. I did not say everyone. I say some.


----------



## Catmandoodoo (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, I never had anyone tell me to leave a fishing hole in any lake around here, and I fish tappen and clendening a good bit, Ive met nothin but friendly people. Sounds like you either ran into one big jerk, or you really made someone mad lol. As far as people casting next to each other, thats just how it is when bank fishing a small area when the bite is on and the bridge is loaded with people. Can't be helped, It's just plain accepted. When I go out, if I start catching fish, feel free to come beside me and catch a few, I'm just as happy seeing someone else catch one.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, i agree fishing from the bank where the bite is HOT in one small area like that youve got to expect a crossed line once in awhile. Heck sometimes on the "POINT" at the stillwater it gets down right rediculous how many people jam into that one small area. If you got mad down there everytime someone threw across your line and mouthed off, youd either get thrown in the creek or smacked in the teeth. i HAVE actually seen guys get into some pretty heated arguements down there. people who dont want their line crossed should fish secluded areas away from everywhere else or get over it. Heck on the Maumee crossed lines are pretty common too, i think it comes down to either you are a people person who can fish in crowds and get along with people or a loner who would rather fish alone and not be bothered by crossed lines and crowds. I for one , always welcome people in to fish next to me, i enjoy the company !!!  Heck down on the bridges off of 799 at clendening it gets pretty crowded but its a TON of FUN !!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

At the bridges at Tappan as well as Clendening, 90% is verticle jigging. Though with Vibes'you can hook up with someone just by the downward fluddering of the blades. But in all, most of the folks there have been doing it for a while and know what can happen.
Tim


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Catmandoodoo said:


> Wow, I never had anyone tell me to leave a fishing hole in any lake around here, and I fish tappen and clendening a good bit, Ive met nothin but friendly people. Sounds like you either ran into one big jerk, or you really made someone mad lol. As far as people casting next to each other, thats just how it is when bank fishing a small area when the bite is on and the bridge is loaded with people. Can't be helped, It's just plain accepted. When I go out, if I start catching fish, feel free to come beside me and catch a few, I'm just as happy seeing someone else catch one.


 From the sounds of things it must have just been a grump that didn't want me fishing his spot. Most of the other guys have been nice. I know when I go, I welcome folks to fish right with me. I usually don't catch many fish in the crowds, but like helping others with their catches when I can.


----------



## wormbrain (Sep 30, 2004)

If somebody cuts my anchor line - or bumps up against my boat - I'm gonna kick some ass. Courtesy is what is lacking lately in this country. Since I've read this post - I have an interest to be there. I'll be fishing on a blue Lund. I pity the fool who makes a mistake..


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

This sounds like fun Lundrider. Let me know when your going to go so I can sit on the bank and watch....


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow, does that sound like alot of fun. Alot like getting in the mosh pit at a teenage concert.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Not setting an anchor IS PART OF BEING COURTEOUS.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

damn didnt mean to start somthing. Any ways ill probably be down there jigging next saturday. itll probably be salt fork or the ohio river tommorrow.

Oh yeah and if u see my red and white ranger down around those bridges nobody else is allowed to fish beside,around,under or ontop of it. lol.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

In my Crawdad with sticks of dynamite to toss in anybodys boat that gets within 100 feet of mine...That spot belongs to me!!!  
Where is Tappan Lake anyways?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Got some small crappies at the bridges today , but no saugeyes.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

im heading there first thing in the morning.10/21/06 ill let ya know how i do.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

NO saugeye this time.. but did see a guy on land get tangled up in another mans anchor rope and heard a verbal arrgument. the guy on land was using big shinners and said they swim all over the place. right into an anchor line.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Isn't the saugeye bite best at the bridges when they begin drawdown? I am not much of a lake fisherman unless I am in a boat, but I usually hit the bank at Tappan, Clendening, and Piedmont closer to drawdown for saugeyes.

firetiger, did you see many shad when you were out? I need to stock up for fall and spring catfishing...........work has had me on a delay so far


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

i did pick up a few small schools of shad on the finder but marked no fish around them. did mark some whitebass here and there. Yes the bite is better at drawdown but what the heck get there early and try.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

firetiger said:


> i did pick up a few small schools of shad on the finder but marked no fish around them. did mark some whitebass here and there. Yes the bite is better at drawdown but what the heck get there early and try.


 Believe me, when I get the chance, I will be out trying for sure............I don't care what is biting, I just need to get out


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Stopped at Cripple Creek on our way out to the lake to get some info and lures.Caught that fish the first place Jim told us to try,saw two more caught that size from guys in a boat bass fishing.We didn't fish to long,just hit the banks from shore a few places and left.Did manage a large mouth also.The eye came on a jointed black and silver shad rap.Used the bad camera so the pic isn't that good,was almost 22 inches,not a bad fish.Again thanks Corey,would have stopped back in but we only had the one fish.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

im gonna try to get atleast one like that this friday. hopefully 6 lol


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

firetiger said:


> im gonna try to get atleast one like that this friday. hopefully 6 lol


 Awwwww come on, think big........get 6 to keep and 20 more for the fun


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

They must be biting


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

mushroomman said:


> They must be biting


 This past Saturday at 6 am in the cold rainy crap we had, there was a boat in the water and I think just one car parked at the bridge........something must be hitting there


----------

